# 2 cats dumped near Helena, Missoula, & Great Falls, MT



## lowmaintwyf (Dec 27, 2004)

If anyone in the Helena, Missoula, or Great Falls area is looking for a cat please let me know. Someone dumped 4 kittens (look to be about 4 mos old) near my home. 2 were run over before we had a chance to pick them up,  but now they need homes. They are both female and since I already have 2 cats, 2 dogs, 12 chickens, 2 geese, and 4 rabbits (not to mention the 3 kids and 1 husband :wink: ) my house is full. I will deliver if needed to those cities!

Thanks,

Jen


----------

